# Update to Topper to Shank clamp



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the interest for earlier posting, I Thought I should give info on the full clamp.

The blocks using the elastic band are only half of it, it was initially made for the more standard handled stick, I personally prefer to use a good length on the handle to shank area which allows for this type of clamp,

The holes for the four long threaded bars in the blocks are oversize to allow for any taper on handle and shank


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats a useful idea okay if use that .think its a good idea .

love the cardigan stick nice piece of wood

thanks


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> Thats a useful idea okay if use that .think its a good idea .
> 
> love the cardigan stick nice piece of wood
> 
> thanks


No Prob, make and use, anything I post can be used by all


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great clamping system, well done.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like the clamps and the stick. Great looking handle and a nice shank on it. I like the spiral.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice jig. I will have to try one. Great looking cardigan cane. I use an pipe clamp. Not as compact a unit.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

That looks to work well, like the shaped handle protector piece


----------

